# Model Street Stock Racing at Bellrock



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I figured I would take some early shots of what I hope will Improve as I build on this Diarama. as I start working on more details. This will be a full short track. I want to slowly add on lights a back stretch pic. of bleechers. 
So here's a few shots. hope you like. :thumbsup:























































like I said this is a start of something more hopefully. An ongoing project.


----------

